# Parabolic VS. Shield cut



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

maybe noise?


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

Mostly aesthetics, most "trad" guys prefer shield for looks. Many agree they think parabolic are a little quieter. Personal preference really.


----------



## Arcticfox (Aug 3, 2008)

Just aesthetics.:darkbeer:


----------



## hawgslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

:darkbeer:

I agree with WILLIAM WALLACE up there 100%!!!!!!!!!:cocktail:

H/S.........................


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

I have used Tru Flight shield and Tru Flight parabolic and unless you are you are hearing impaired the shield are loud and hiss all the way to the target. Parabolic will do that too if you damage a feather and part of it's missing. 

The shield in my view really look nice especially on crested cedar arrows. They probably steer big broadheads better but also drag the arrow down sooner on longer shots. 

I decided function is more important than looks here so I use parabolic myself.


----------



## Hardhed (Jan 31, 2007)

It must depend on how there are fletched, I've used both types and haven't noticed any difference in noise. Theory I'd heard was shield was louder, but didn't notice it myself, with my set up.


shhhh... did I just hear a pin drop? Wait a second, it sounded more like a flat headed pin...


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

Parabolic will give you more speed, whereas shield cut has more drag. But, shield cut will stabilize the arrow in flight better, quicker. Depends on what you are looking for... more accuracy at closer distances or more speed at longer distances. Considering most hunting situations, at least for deer are 20 yards or less.. probably doesn't matter.


----------



## drakegunner (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. Probably gonna go with the parabolic since I have a ton of them sitting around.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

> Thanks a lot guys. Probably gonna go with the parabolic since I have a ton of them sitting around.


 That is exactly what you should do... If you have them, use them. The only person who cares is you. You are not going to tell the difference, the deer ain't going to care either way, and you have a bunch of them on hand. 

Dwayne (Good choice:wink


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I use both styles and prefer the shield cut for broadheads just because, and just because they look neat. Parabolic are no doubt less drag and possibly less noise, but that won't make a difference under a normal hunting situation cuz in my estimation, string/limb noise and movement are much more important than wind whistling through the feathers.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## bbairborne (Aug 7, 2008)

SlowBowInMO said:


> Mostly aesthetics, most "trad" guys prefer shield for looks. Many agree they think parabolic are a little quieter. Personal preference really.


I second, triple, or whatever it is up too. I shoot both but I love the looks of the Shield Cut and have those in my quiver for this Elk season.


----------

